# An Update on Hudson



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Was off the forum for a bit due to family stuff and way too much going on - which I guess is what August is always like. Anyways, have missed it and wanted to share an update on Hudson. Our little dude turned 7 months a few days and is doing absolutely great! Aside from some encounters with not so nice dogs (even after ASKING the owners if they were friendly, one actually occurred while walking home on leash and he was assaulted by a terrier, ugh!), Hudson's confidence is getting better and better. 

If you haven't read the other posts I've written - I was worried about weak nerves with this little guy due to apparent skittishness with other dogs/people. Hudson likely has mild nerve weakness (sounds like a human medical condition, basically everyone in NYC lol) - but I also feel as a young pup he definitely wasn't socialized correctly. The breeder I don't think was as truthful as she could have been about their socialization and interaction with environmental stimuli before we got him at 13 weeks... which is my fault for not doing enough research. With that being said, we have an awesome trainer whose guidance has been instrumental in Hudson's improvement by making sure I have the right tools and understanding of his needs whatever comes our way.

His confidence with other dogs is night and day to where we were 2 months ago, watching him play with his buds makes me so happy (although I worry he gets a bit rough - probably me just being a helicopter parent). With strangers he is aloof but not unfriendly just prefers to sit by my side and ignore other people but will definitely come say hi when introduced or when he feels like it (which is a disappointment to my friends who expect golden retriever level excitement upon their arrival at my apartment). 

One of the coolest things about Hud, though, has to be his trainability. Having two shepherds previously who lived mostly full time with my parents (while I moved to NYC and got my grad degree), my training level with them wasn't too high. They knew basic commands and behaved (mostly) but this is next level. I'm sure reading this most of you are rolling your eyes because this is why we love shepherds - but it is just astonishing how he learns so fast! We've mastered the normal sit, down, stay, heel, crate, quiet, general focus, and obviously "here" (come), leave it, off, out (drop) -but also some really fun commands that I'm sure are novice level and just random but I think are sweet like circle, weave, speak, hold, "with me" where he will walk between my legs with me, "front" (where he'll sit in between my legs), place, and are working on off leash heel, off leash stay with distractions, down to a sit (why can't I figure how to train that??), and some others. Any ideas what else to teach this little sponge? 

Of course this little dude isn't perfect - he totally swallowed a tube of lipstick and deodorant last weekend when my husband left for 3 days and we had to have the vet induce vomiting (I was a wreck, we have been updating our apartment and anyways, it happens), he loves to chew toilet paper (which is a blessing compared to the sides of the coffee table per my last shepherd) and wakes up scared of his own shadow some days (hello fear period, trash can without it's lid - grounds for total mid-sidewalk meltdown last week). He barks when he hears our neighbor coming and going. And when Hudson does comfy with someone that isn't me or my husband he is "all up in their grill" (I didn't want to discourage his happiness with new people but now that he can jump 6 feet in the air we will be searching for a new method to express excitement!). Annnd of course he's a total landshark at times leading teeth first when horsing around.. ouch!

Anyways, total brag - but he's come so far and I've gotten some great insight from this forum that has helped so I thought some of you might be interested in how he's doing! Here are some recent pictures - at the vet 2 weeks ago he weighed in at 63 lbs - although his ribs (more than what I thought was normal, 3 ribs showing) can be seen in some light, which makes me nervous - I've been assured by our trainer and the vet he's perfectly healthy.

Happy LDW!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

He is gorgeous!! 

We are having great fun at the moment training "down" whilst running... running towards me, running away from me, running with me... we run, I shout "down" and he must go down... he loves this game, his eyes light up for it and it really sparks his attention... it might be a new one you'd like to try for Hudson. It increases my fitness too, lol.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

What a handsome pup! I really love his coloring. He looks well fed and ready for anything!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is gorgeous what a face!!! He looks great! Great name lol!!!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

What a great update about your handsome boy. Reading this was a wonderful way to start the weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds like you8 are busy. Hudson is very handsome. Love his sable color . He's striking.


----------

